# Canada to Lead Mission in Iraq



## tomahawk6 (11 Jul 2018)

Interesting.

https://www.stripes.com/news/europe/canada-offers-to-lead-new-nato-operation-in-iraq-1.537053


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jul 2018)

I would imagine that this is a Major General slot.Bon chance !!

Patch of the training mission.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_Training_Mission_–_Iraq#/media/File:Seal_of_NATO_Training_Mission_%E2%80%93_Iraq.png


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Jul 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I would imagine that this is a Major General slot.Bon chance !!
> 
> Patch of the training mission.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_Training_Mission_–_Iraq#/media/File:Seal_of_NATO_Training_Mission_%E2%80%93_Iraq.png




Well, we certainly have no shortage of major generals ... ships are in short supply, we're pretty much out of soldiers, and our few remaining aircraft are antiques, but we sure do have enough generals.  :nod:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jul 2018)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, we certainly have no shortage of major generals ... ships are in short supply, we're pretty much out of soldiers, and our few remaining aircraft are antiques, but we sure do have enough generals.  :nod:



The CJSOR from NATO requires a MGen.  Hate the game, not the players.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Jul 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I would imagine that this is a Major General slot.Bon chance !!
> 
> Patch of the training mission.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_Training_Mission_–_Iraq#/media/File:Seal_of_NATO_Training_Mission_%E2%80%93_Iraq.png



IMHO, we should be doing more of these kinds of missions and less of the 'Mali Forlorn Hope' type Ops.  :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> IMHO, we should be doing more of these kinds of missions and less of the 'Mali Forlorn Hope' type Ops.  :nod:



Agreed. Great move by the PM and CDS if this is their doing. 

This will be good for;
Recruiting, retention, our own professional development and troops & leaders morale, to name a few.

I wonder how many people out of that 250 number will be "pointy end" types.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people out of that 250 number will be "pointy end" types.



I imagine that there is an FP Coy....


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Jul 2018)

PPCLI Guy: Note italicized:



> Canada will assume command of a new NATO training and capacity building mission in Iraq for its first year. The mission is the natural next step for Canada, as we move forward from the successful fight against Daesh to helping build institutional capacity in Iraq and create the foundations for longer-term peace and stability.
> 
> Specifically, this will include the following deployment of up to 250 Canadian Armed Forces personnel and assets from Fall 2018 to Fall 2019, including:
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jul 2018)

Working in a joint HQ will help career wise.It didn't hurt General Hilier any if I recollect.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Agreed. Great move by the PM and CDS if this is their doing.
> 
> This will be good for;
> Recruiting, retention, our own professional development and troops & leaders morale, to name a few.
> ...



Nice try... I'm sure there will be a very important RSS job in Thunder Bay, or something like that, in your future instead


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jul 2018)

One can certainly hope!  ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Jul 2018)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> PPCLI Guy: Note italicized:
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



I assume the Logistics folks are part of the Headquarters Staff ?


----------



## Baloo (16 Jul 2018)

I was deployed to this particular AO for approximately ten months, back in 2016-2017.

The threat profile changed dramatically during that time period; in June 2016, ISIL was less than 50km from Baghdad, Fallujah was still raging, protests threatened to topple the government and repeated SVBIEDs in the capital (mostly Shi'ite areas) were a daily occurrence. By the time I left the following spring in 2017, the Euphrates River Valley was largely clear, Mosul was half-done and threats from separate actors, including drones, were a concern. I'd be interested to see what, if anything, has changed in the area, but ISIL would be largely seen as a minor point.

This is only supposition and conjecture, but if you want a view of what we would LIKELY be doing, review TF CARABINIERI at Camp Dublin, or the CJTF-OIR Building Partner Capacity site information, available in public forums. 

Headquarter personnel would be operating, as with any higher formation, from all trades and be occupying all manner of staff jobs; it will be interesting, from a Canadian perspective, to observe how NATO relationships occur within the spectrum of CJTF-OIR, JTF-I (Canadian) and Iraqi Security Forces. It may be...complex.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2018)

Where does one look to see which mission/area is getting what for hardship and risk allowance?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Where does one look to see which mission/area is getting what for hardship and risk allowance?



CJOC DWAN page, I believe has a spreadsheet for all the rates.


----------

